# The ninja is mysterious



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Especially when he serves your meatloaf.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20100219/od_nm/us_taiwan_ninja


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Those must be some SMALL menus to print on flash paper...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I set myself on fire once in a chemistry lab. I should have told the professor it was done by a ninja


----------

